# Current interior setup ( B14 )



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

This is on my 96 200sx se.









Yes, those are just seat covers. I made them myself and have them wrapped around the stock seats. Did it for looks, and second, to maintain the original seats...which are basically mint.

More pics of my car crap found at my signature link. Not many interior shots though.

As far as that goes, its just the seat covers, speedhut aluminum gauge bezel, differnt auto shift knob, and brand new all black simple wal mart floor mats. Just steam cleaned the carpet a few days ago.

Within a week, im either getting an aluminum trim kit, or just painting all that stuff myself and doing a quick trace and paste on the side panels for the doors and back seat area with the same material/color of that gray color on the seats to match.

Note** Made those covers in 2001.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

pretty nice dude. what is it, vinyl or leather or what?


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

pleater...muhahahahaha !


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

thestunts200sx said:


> pleater...muhahahahaha !


nice choice in material!!! no really.

Anyways is it re-upholsterd and actully covering the whole seat or is it just really a seat cover?

It looks too good to just be a cover


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

its a good material...
When you buy high end cars, that come with leather interior, not all of it is true leather, the back and misc. areas material is what I used for the whole seat.

And yes, its just a seat cover...not re-upholsterd.

So at anytime I can yank those off, and the stock seats just sit there, in super clean condition. 

I also added some extra cushion inside the covers for more comfort.


----------

